

What Was Lacking to Vimium: the 'm' command - louischatriot
https://github.com/louischatriot/M-command

======
sethish
This is nice. I might give Vimium another shot. Vimperator / Pentadactyl for
Firefox implemented M as bookmarks if I remember correctly.

I see that lots of people are mentioning Pentadactyl. Vimium is a lightweight
set of vim-like bindings for navigation in Chrome. Pentadactyl is a fairly
major UI re-implementation of Firefox. You have a message window, and a :
command area at the bottom of the screen url bar off by default). I think that
Pentadactyl does a pretty good job of implementing the vim idiom for firefox,
but unfortunately there are lots of places where the vim idiom gets in the way
of people who have different navigation idioms for their websites. I found the
escape keys to be cumbersome. Vimium implements a lot less of the vim idiom
but it is very nice if only to get j/k C-d/C-b navigation. Overall I didn't
find Vimium to be useful enough to be worth the work arounds I had to use.
Pentadactyl, was useful enough to use full time.

At various points in my computer usage, I've dedicated Firefox to Pentadactyl,
and left my Chromium unadorned. Now that you mention it, I'll probably set
that up again.

------
ibotty
i read the description and it mentions a vim M command. i did not know this
one. it is pretty boring. then i figured maybe it's about marks, i.e. the 'm'
command. now that is nice. i use firefox though...

~~~
samineru
Then lucky you! You get to use the titannically more powerful pentadactyl:
<http://5digits.org/pentadactyl/>.

